# Who's your favorite lazy villager?



## Mookie (Sep 16, 2013)

I let Tucker go and the game wants to give me another lazy. I passed on Biskit, Walker, and Anchovy, but now I have Beau, but in an inconvenient spot. Should I be happy with him or continue to roll the reset dice?


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 16, 2013)

Depends on if you really love him. He's my #1 favorite lazy, but you may not want to keep him if he's in a crummy spot. Walker, Boomer, and Papi are also pretty fantastic lazies imo.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont realy like Beau, he looks weird IMO

Out of the bunch i think Biskit, Bones, Simon & Zucker are the best Lazies


----------



## kurisu (Sep 16, 2013)

Beau and Lucky for sure. Imo if you're not super attached to him you might as well let him go? Although, I'm sort of in the same situation with Kid Cat (he parked himself square in front of town hall x_x) and I'm still not 100% sure...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 16, 2013)

Rosalie1991 said:


> I dont realy like Beau, he looks weird IMO



How does he look weird? XD he looks like the most normal deer; the white tailed deer, just orange :>


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 16, 2013)

Beau is cute! My favorite Lazy is probably Drago though, because I love dragons.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 16, 2013)

A very cute and underrated Tucker <3


----------



## Cascade (Sep 16, 2013)

Filbert


----------



## Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

Bob and Benjamin.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

Pudge. By far! I had him in my CF town. If only I could find him to replace Joey...


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 16, 2013)

Erik, or Beau ^^


----------



## incantatem (Sep 16, 2013)

Erik <3 Chow down!


----------



## Touko (Sep 16, 2013)

Lucky, Stitches or Beau.


----------



## clovetic (Sep 16, 2013)

zucker, erik and beau. such cuties


----------



## May (Sep 16, 2013)

I like Chester, Lucky, Stitches... it is my favourite male villager personality.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 16, 2013)

Punchy, punchy, and bob.


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 16, 2013)

moe! 
heh i'm unique. just kidding!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Erik, Simon or Joey <3


----------



## Saphy (Sep 16, 2013)

Beau is precious and definitely my favourite lazy, I love his big blue eyes. I also like Stitches, Elmer, Lucky, Walker and Papi.


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 16, 2013)

I have only had one lazy villager so far, and therefore have to go with him... Lucky!

The guy does come up with some wacky things to say!


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome Bob and cute Beau.


----------



## Puuhi (Sep 16, 2013)

Rodeo. ^_^


----------



## Richard (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the lazies, currently have Bob, Beau, Stitches and Zucker and wouldn't wish to part with any of them. They're my favourite personality.


----------



## matoki (Sep 16, 2013)

Zucker, Erik. And Deli has grown on me a lot :3


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 16, 2013)

Beau... *dreams* and Cole (Can't resist cute lil bunnies, can you?)

Beau was my lazy villager in one of the first towns I had... the one I restarted because I hated where I placed my house... I regretted that decision seconds later.


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 16, 2013)

Walker and Benjamin! <3


----------



## Chu (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh I have so many favorite lazies, I think it's the category with the cutest villagers! Big Top is my favorite, but I also love Marcel. And I adore Beau and Erik. And Cube. And Stitches. And I had much trouble choosing which lazies to put in my town.


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Sep 16, 2013)

Filbert is the lazy of my heart. The way he looks at me screams be my best friend.


----------



## Brynnda (Sep 16, 2013)

I think my favourite lazy villager has to be Stitches, since I had him in a previous game and we were best buds. I don't expect to get him in New Leaf though because of how popular he is, unless I get extremely lucky and find him as a camper/random move-in. 

I'd like Punchy or Beau as the lazy personality of my town, but I also like Pudge, Ozzie, Doc, Clyde, and Clay, although I've not met any of them yet so I can't say whether I'd like to have them in my town.


----------



## Joy (Sep 16, 2013)

It's between Stitches, Lucky and Zucker for me <3


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a tie between Filbert and Beau. They're two of my three overall favourite villagers.


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Sep 16, 2013)

Papi! Hands down!


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 16, 2013)

Erik is my favourite
Zucker is cool as well!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 16, 2013)

Ozzie <3


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 16, 2013)

Stitches or Moe ^^


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 16, 2013)

Nate of course.


----------



## Chiantye (Sep 16, 2013)

Beau he is adorable! ;u;


----------



## Mookie (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. Originally I was hoping for Zucker or Lucky, just based on appearance. Since Beau has a few fans I stuck with him, even if his house is by ReTail. If he doesn't grow on me, it looks someone will be glad to take him.


----------



## beffa (Sep 16, 2013)

Papi


----------



## greywizard06 (Sep 16, 2013)

Its a tie between Punchy and Marcel.  ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2013)

ALFONSO. 

I have Stitches in my town right now and I really like him! I talk to him more than Joey cause Joey is usually in Re-Tail -.-


----------



## Biskit11 (Oct 26, 2014)

Biskit!


----------



## Lala0629 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love Stitches, he is so adorable. I also like Bob too.


----------



## Coach (Oct 26, 2014)

Bones!


----------



## Dewy (Oct 26, 2014)

Biskit11 said:


> Biskit!



This thread is OVER A YEAR OLD. The last post was 9-16-2013. Why would you even reply? .-.
Please don't reply to ancient threads.


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 26, 2014)

Lazy has to be my favorite personality. Lazy villagers are the best! I really like Clay. He's sooo adorbs.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 26, 2014)

Punchey all the wayyy! 

He's a major dreamy of mine <3


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 26, 2014)

He is very popular so it can be tempting to keep him, but it looks to me like you aren't all that much into Beau. For me, I have Deli and Clay. Deli is just darn cute, and I love Clay's design.


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 26, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> He is very popular so it can be tempting to keep him, but it looks to me like you aren't all that much into Beau. For me, I have Deli and Clay. Deli is just darn cute, and I love Clay's design.



I'm surprised Clay isn't appreciated more. He's awesome.


----------



## Cou (Oct 26, 2014)

HEYYY Beau is great... I love him so much. I actually had Erik and was my favorite villager (and my reason of even getting animal crossing) but when I got Beau... I just fell in love with him. He's just so cute.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

Joey


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 27, 2014)

beau


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 27, 2014)

Definitely Zucker. He's a cute takoyaki octopus. I love him so much.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 27, 2014)

My favorites are probably Stitches and Erik.

Stitches is just so damn cute! >.< I love the way he's a stuffed animal, I just want to hug him! I wish I had a Stitches plush, lol.

Erik is also _very_ adorable. Not only that, but he's a _moose!_ How could you not want a moose in your town?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

My favorite lazy villager would have to be Stitches. He's such a baby.


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 27, 2014)

bones!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Dizzy and Prince are my favs. I'm slowly cycling to retrieve Dizzy from my storage town, cannot wait to see him in Cinnabar again! <3


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Beau! He's adorable!


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

in towns

Paarl: Beau
Seabell: Erik
Tasmania: Drago
Oishii Ai: Marshal


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 23, 2015)

My favorite will always be Clyde.


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 23, 2015)

Beau and Stitches are my bae's... although I'm in a similar position with Stitches and am letting him go for Erik instead ; o ; !


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 23, 2015)

Punchy is my favorite lazy and he'll always be. ^.^


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 23, 2015)

Pudge.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Stitches


----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2015)

Bob and he is also the greatest villager in the history of Animal Crossing mind you


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 24, 2015)

Lucky is my favorite lazy.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

I think maybe Lucky because he was the first lazy I ever had and he seemed cute, but in general I don't like lazies that much.


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 24, 2015)

I love Cole! ♥


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 24, 2015)

this picture says it all.... who wouldnt adopt this cute little lazy critter in their village? Nuff said.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> ALFONSO.



I'm sticking with my 2013 answer.


----------



## Melyora (Jun 24, 2015)

Papi <3 Although I currently have Biskit and he is adorable as well ^_^


----------



## Espurr (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree with Javocado.  Robert-sama will always be the mightiest lazy creature in any way shape or forme.  Worshiping anyone else would bring his almighty ethereal wrath upon this world.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 24, 2015)

Bob for now, and i kinda like erik too


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Filbert's my baby <3


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 24, 2015)

Zucker, Zucker! He's too cute.


----------



## tumut (Jun 24, 2015)

CJODell62 said:


> My favorite will always be Clyde.


This thread is from 2013...

Anyway Benjamin, Erik, Lucky, Cube, Moe, and Jeremiah. Mostly Benjamin though.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Cranston, because he was in my first New Leaf town and he was my best friend. c:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 24, 2015)

Papi!


----------



## Lucaboo (Jun 25, 2015)

I really like beau, he's so cute <3


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 25, 2015)

Punchy.

Hands down.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 25, 2015)

This thread is almost two years old! The original question isn't really relevant anymore, so I'm closing the thread. Please check the first post next time.


----------

